# Re: drug testing



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"kyle sharp" <sharpkyle@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:41:07 EDT*
I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN THE 
ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A 
BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 17:03:16 EDT*
Both a blood and Urine test are preformed.
>From: "kyle sharp" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: drug testing
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:41:07 EDT
>
>
>
>I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
>TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN THE
>ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A
>BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
>                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 17:33:31 -0400*
DON"T LIE!!!
Tell the recruiter everything, several kinds of drugs are "acceptable" for
lack of a better word but no amount of lying is acceptable.  Tell the
recruiter exactly what you did and when.  7 times out of ten it‘s "OK" also
for lack of a better word.  Good luck!
-bill
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of kyle sharp
Sent: Thursday, April 13, 2000 4:41 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: drug testing
I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN THE
ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A
BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 17:33:33 -0400*
please dont give info to applicants if your not sure, it only confuses them.
There is no way for you to know whether it‘s a urine test or a blood test or
both. And you don‘t know for a reason.
-bill
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Chrid Loveridge
Sent: Thursday, April 13, 2000 5:03 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: drug testing
Both a blood and Urine test are preformed.
>From: "kyle sharp" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: drug testing
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:41:07 EDT
>
>
>
>I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
>TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN THE
>ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A
>BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
>                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"kyle sharp" <sharpkyle@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 19:12:31 EDT*
WELL GUYS THANK FOR THE INFO ON THE DRUG TESTING. I SHOULD PASS WITH OUT ANY 
PROBELMS THANKS AGAIN.
                                                  KYLE SHARP
>From: "kyle sharp" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: drug testing
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:41:07 EDT
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>X-Originating-IP: [206.172.106.187]
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBABF7F3B0068D820F39BCFEC03BD04570 Thu Apr 13 13:55:32 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id SAA16995 for army-outgoing 
>Thu, 13 Apr 2000 18:19:56 -0400
>Received: from hotmail.com f153.law8.hotmail.com [216.33.241.153]         
>  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id SAA16992 for 
> Thu, 13 Apr 2000 18:19:48 -0400
>Received: qmail 76722 invoked by uid 0 13 Apr 2000 20:41:07 -0000
>Received: from 206.172.106.187 by www.hotmail.com with HTTPThu, 13 Apr 
>2000 13:41:07 PDT
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Apr 13 13:57:26 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>
>
>I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
>TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN THE
>ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A
>BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
>                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:54:44 PDT*
If you‘ve  got to ask, then...
>From: "Chrid Loveridge" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: drug testing
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 17:03:16 EDT
>
>Both a blood and Urine test are preformed.
>
>>From: "kyle sharp" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: drug testing
>>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:41:07 EDT
>>
>>
>>
>>I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
>>TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN THE
>>ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A
>>BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
>>                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
>>______________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michelle Brogan" <canada_ns@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 19 Apr 2000 20:10:35 GMT*
You were only in rooms were it was smoked??? LOL!!! Whatever!
>
From: "John Hill" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: drug testing
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:54:44 PDT
>
>
>If you‘ve  got to ask, then...
>>From: "Chrid Loveridge" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: drug testing
>>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 17:03:16 EDT
>>
>>Both a blood and Urine test are preformed.
>>
>>>From: "kyle sharp" 
>>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>Subject: Re: drug testing
>>>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 16:41:07 EDT
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE DRUG TESTING FOR RECURTING. I AM GOING
>>>TO START MY FILE NEXT WEEK. I HAVE NEVER DONE DRUGS BUT I HAVE BEEN IN 
>>>THE
>>>ROOM OR AREA THEY WERE BEING SMOKED. IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW IF IT IS A
>>>BLOOD TEST OR URINE TEST.
>>>                                       THANKS ALOT KYLE SHARP
>>>______________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>______________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

